# bathrobe plus hedgie



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have this really big bathrobe that I was wearing this morning and my Hedgehog wanted to have some fun. she started sniffing around and the next thing I know she was walked up my arm!
when I tried to fish her out, she popped and that hurt! so I tried to shake her out. that didn't work at all! so I just had to wait. when she she finally came back out she looked at me like, that was fun but can I get back in to my Hedgie bag now?

Hedgehogs! :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> so I tried to shake her out.


Be careful if this happens again, as she can get her nails caught on the bathrobe fabric loops, and shaking her can really injure her.


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

hahaha mine did a similar thing this morning while i had him out running around....i sleep in mens shorts so the come down to my knee...before i knew it Stinky had ran half way up my shorts and REFUSED to come out, i sat there patiently knowing the slightest movement would have made him puff into a giant prickle pear!!!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a big bathrobe too that I often wear at night when I play with Liam - he loves to snuggle in my lap on it and get cozy! I've only had the "hedgehog in sleeve" experience once, and, like you, it was not nearly as cute as it seemed! So now I just keep him in my lap and away from my arms. 

And yes, you should keep an eye out for feet or nails getting caught in fabric loops - I just don't let Liam snuggle in the robe with me unless I'm keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

okay, I'll keep that in mind.

Thanks


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:
Kashi will ALWAYS crawl into my sleeve if I'm wearing a hoodie or a robe :twisted: It's cute but it hurts when he's trying to back up or change positions! :roll: He's lucky he's so cute or he would not be getting away with it :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Just in case anyone misunderstood me - when I said that I tried to shake her out of my bathrobe sleeve, it wasn't aggressive at all. I just held her body and tried to gently move her out. It didn't work so my mom helped me get her out the other side.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I made the mistake of taking my eyes off Priss for a moment while I was sitting on the floor with her. I was wearing oversized flannel PJ pants. Next thing I knew, she was all the way up the leg up to my girly parts and there was nothing I could do to get her out. Now I crimp the legs of my pj pants when she is on the prowl.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> I made the mistake of taking my eyes off Priss for a moment while I was sitting on the floor with her. I was wearing oversized flannel PJ pants. Next thing I knew, she was all the way up the leg up to my girly parts and there was nothing I could do to get her out. Now I crimp the legs of my pj pants when she is on the prowl.


 :lol: I feel your pain I have had that happen ONCE and that was to many times!!! those little legs of theirs can move fast when they are doing something bad. The odd noise of surprise and pain as you jump makes all those around you laugh, and they laugh all the harder as you try to dig them out with out hurting your self anymore!!  :lol:

Megan


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine did a similar thing only I had on a brand new hoodie sweatshirt (zip up) and it wasnt very loose yet and she ran right from my fingers into my shoulder and rested herself right under my arm pit. Well, I couldnt get her out it was such an awkward place and one hand wasnt cutting it. Of course I had on short sleeves and when she spiked up it hurt. I eventually, after a half an hour, kind of pushed and nudged her out. She's no longer allowed in my sweatshirts haha. One time she also raced up into my hood and I couldnt get her so my step mom tried to get her out and she spiked up right on my neck (I have a pixie cut so I have no hair back there for protection). That was great too  haha


----------

